# My new addition :)



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Picked up my last addition to my tank a week ago, he was looking a bit beaten up as the others were bigger but now he has a nice little area that he defends and the colors have really come through compared to when I got him, he seems to face off with my male JD a but but no actual contact so it looks as though it should work, getting my male convict back from my brother soon so have to see if it works out, eventually it will be just the JD, Salvini and Convict in the tank, it's a 63g

Do you think it will work and is it a male salvini I have?

Sorry about the poor image quality, it's from my phone as my digi cam has broken 

Cheers


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like he's a she (black blotch on the dorsal and black spot on the gill plate). Nice looking too. I couldn't tell you if it will work, but it sound like there's gonna be a bit of conflict in there if she pairs off with either the convict or the dempsey.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beauuuuutiful fish!! :drooling:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Pairs off with dempsey or convict?? Could that really happen?

Thanks for nice comment can't believe the color difference since I got her she has really brightened up! Will get my digi cam fixed and get a proper pic soon


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Pairs off with dempsey or convict?? Could that really happen?


 Oh yeah, mine(female sal) has decided to pair off with my male Green Terror. I've also seen where they have paired off with cons , fire mouths and the like. I'm not saying it will happen, just that it could.
Here's a couple of pics of my oddball pair.


----------



## Japtastic (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow I didn't realise that was a possibility! Could the sal spawn with a JD or Con or not?


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

nice color, very pretty!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes , it is very possible. Doesn't mean it will happen, just that it may happen. It's also likely that you will get viable fry from it as well. My sal and gt cant produce fry(too much seperation in the genes) but sals and cons can and do create hybrids .


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW BEAUTIFUL Female Salvini!!!     :drooling:

Makes me really jealous! :? Take care of her! She deserves it! :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful Salvini! Yes, they will try to pair off with other fish. My Sal is trying to pair off with my Firemouth, he wants no part of her. Now he is very mean to her. If her belly gets a lot of red that could mean she is ready to breed. My Sal was real dull colored at the LFS when I bought her. Once she got used to the tank WOW the colors came in nice. Anyway really nice fish and good luck with her.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

If you get a male convict you have a chance of them pairing off. When I had a con in my tank they gave it a go two or three times but never got any fry out of it. You could always get a male sal instead, atleast then you wouldn't have to worry about hybrids then.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I've got a male sal in the tank that the sal and gt are in, and she has nothing to do with him. :? 
Go figure. :roll:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Gorgeous GT BTW I hope mine grows up and looks that nice :thumb:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Joels fish said:


> I've got a male sal in the tank that the sal and gt are in, and she has nothing to do with him. :?
> Go figure. :roll:


Your female sal is very nice, but as you know, your male sal is sort of a dud :lol:

A lot of female CA will not pair up with males that are not dominant over them; of course their are always exceptions but it is not all that common either.

That is definately an oddball couple ---- one doesn't generally expect a CA cichlid to pair up with an Acara.

It is not common for CA to pair up with another species when same species, other sex is present, but your male sal is a subordinate and deformed. Can't expect your female sal to pair up with that :lol: . Although if your sal and GT are unsuccessfull enough times, which they are almost certain to be, she might eventually give your male sal a try.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Any time you have male and female CA in the same tank, there is a CHANCE that they could cross breed. But salvini are no more inclined to cross with other CA/SA, then many other CA cichlids are.

If your concerned with the possibility that breeding or cross breeding might occur in your community tank, I would suggest stocking a jewel cichlid or an mbuna, instead of the convict. Either that, or make sure your convict is a female.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah Bernie that male is a bit of a disappointment. He seemed normal up till he was about 2.5-3" and thats when his tail end stopped growing in proportion to his front. That's also about the time he "browned out". I just haven't decided what I should do with him. Maybe once the 125 gets set up I'll consider adding another male sal and see if that does any good. Oh well , they cant all be winners now can they. :lol:


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

nice female Sal!


----------

